# Crimea, Sevastopol 2012



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Крым 2012», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Крым 2012», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Крым 2012», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Крым 2012», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Крым 2012», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## thebackdoorman (Jan 26, 2005)

What a creepy thread. You really have to be some sort of a neanderthal to take non-consensual pictures of women like this and post them online.


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

thebackdoorman said:


> What a creepy thread. You really have to be some sort of a neanderthal to take non-consensual pictures of women like this and post them online.


You really have to be some kind of homosexual if you are revolted by such photos that clearly tells your nickname.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice place and has the potential to be a great city.


----------

